# Transformers the Movie



## Pauly (Jun 28, 2006)

I would like to remind any Transformers fans that the teaser tailer will be online in about a week, I think. It's a Michael Bay film though, so I've not got my hopes up... there's always the Citroen adverts to fall back on!


----------



## Chris (Jun 28, 2006)

Why, oh why, Michael Bay.


----------



## Pauly (Jun 28, 2006)

BIGGER, LOUDER AND FASTER THAN EVERYONE ELSE. MORE EXPLOSIONS, MORE CARS AND GUNS, MORE MORE MORE.

Thanks Mr. Bay!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jun 28, 2006)

The citroem advert is enough. It has to better that, and that#s a hard challenge!


----------



## Mastodon (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm still not sure if it's live action or CGI.

If it's live action how the hell are they gonna pull that off?

Edit: Okay I just read some more up on it. ANd apparently they have actual robots:







And Bumblebee is going to be a corvette.

A FUCKING Corvette.

WHO THE FUCK WANTS TO SEE BUMBLEBEE AS A CORVETTE!?


----------



## Chris (Jun 28, 2006)

What the fuck kind of blasphemy is that?

I mean hell.. Fuck with like the later generation transformers. Nobody cares which bird and cat came out of Soundwave. There was Ravage and Razorbeak, then "Those other Guys".

Jazz is a Porsche. Bumblebee is a VW. Don't fuck with history. 

Next they'll have Optimus Prime as a Land Rover, and Megatron as a Glock 9MM.


----------



## Chris (Jun 28, 2006)

Jesus. I just read on another forum that Optimus really ISN'T a semi. He's a fucking fire engine.

What the fuck.


----------



## Chris (Jun 28, 2006)

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Originally Posted by Left Lane News
> The Chevrolet Camaro Concept will star in the forthcoming &#8220;Transformers&#8221; movie, which is due for release on July 4th, 2007 (07-04-07). The film &#8212; which was first announced last year &#8212; is a collaboration between Paramount, DreamWorks, and Hasbro. Apparently, &#8220;Bumblebee&#8221; is going to start out as a 1970s Camaro, and then be rebuilt as a 2008/2009 Camaro. Meanwhile, &#8220;Starscream&#8221; is going to be an F-22 Raptor, and &#8220;Optimus Prime&#8221; is going to be a fire truck. Judging by the license plate on the new Camaro, tuner Saleen also has involvement with the project. A Saleen Mustang police car will also appear in the film.


----------



## Mastodon (Jun 28, 2006)

That car is cool and all but...BUMBLEBEE IS NOT A FUCKING CAMARO!

And apparently they're going with the new generation Megatron as well.

(The tank instead of the badass rifle)

Here is a CG test of Optimus transforming: http://www.blackfilm.com/20060512/features/transformertest_video.shtml

100 bucks on soundwave being an mp3 player instead of a boom box.

Edit: Nevermind, apparently this was done by some fan who wanted to show an example of what the movie could look like.


----------



## noodles (Jun 28, 2006)

Holy fucking shit, not another "pay me to have your car in the movie, fuck the actually character descriptions" bullshit stunt. Camaro? Corvette? Who wants to bet that firetruck is a GM?


----------



## Shawn (Jun 29, 2006)

Im going to have to check this out. 

That Camaro is very nice but im a Mustang guy.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 29, 2006)

THe original is badass, though.

Plus it has THE BEST theme song EVER.


----------



## Mastodon (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm going to laugh very hard if the original animated movie turns out to be better than this multi million dollar piece though.

That movie was very emotional.

Seeing the autobots getting their shit completely ruined in that spaceship? Man I imagine that would be very sad for all the kids watching who grew up with them.


----------



## Toshiro (Jun 29, 2006)

Live action versions of animated shows are usually garbage, unless it's a parody.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 29, 2006)

at least the sailor moon live action had somewhat-hot girls in it.


----------



## Naren (Jun 29, 2006)

Cutie Honey was a fun live action movie. I can't say it was a great movie, but it had a pretty dang cute and sexy main character with some humorous and entertaining scenes.

I've probably seen a few okay or even good live action movies (both Japanese and American), but something like 70% or more of them have been garbage. For example, Devilman. That movie was horrible. Hell Boy was even worse...


----------



## Toshiro (Jun 29, 2006)

Naren said:


> Cutie Honey was a fun live action movie. I can't say it was a great movie, but it had a pretty dang cute and sexy main character with some humorous and entertaining scenes.
> 
> I've probably seen a few okay or even good live action movies (both Japanese and American), but something like 70% or more of them have been garbage. For example, Devilman. That movie was horrible. Hell Boy was even worse...



The Iria thing turned out better when they animated it.  Sailor Moon is just a huge sentai parody anyway. 

This is gonna be like a Live Action Gundam though, but with talking mechs.... Unless of course they cheap out and have them all stay in car mode 90% of the time. 

Wait for ADVs Live Action Neon Genesis, that will be a giant POS I bet.


----------



## Naren (Jun 29, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> The Iria thing turned out better when they animated it.  Sailor Moon is just a huge sentai parody anyway.
> 
> This is gonna be like a Live Action Gundam though, but with talking mechs.... Unless of course they cheap out and have them all stay in car mode 90% of the time.
> 
> Wait for ADVs Live Action Neon Genesis, that will be a giant POS I bet.



The live action of Iria (the original) sucked so bad. I hated those movies. But the animation was awesome. It had so much detail. I used to own that on DVD and I watched it like 10 times before I sold it to someone. That was a pretty cool animation. The live action was almost like torture, though.

They're making a live action Evangelion? I can only imagine that it's gonna suck.

I've never liked Gundam (or really any of the big robots fighting animations), so I can agree that it'll probably suck.


----------



## Toshiro (Jun 29, 2006)

Naren said:


> The live action of Iria (the original) sucked so bad. I hated those movies. But the animation was awesome. It had so much detail. I used to own that on DVD and I watched it like 10 times before I sold it to someone. That was a pretty cool animation. The live action was almost like torture, though.
> 
> They're making a live action Evangelion? I can only imagine that it's gonna suck.
> 
> I've never liked Gundam (or really any of the big robots fighting animations), so I can agree that it'll probably suck.



Eh, I just say that because TF's mech designs were based on 79 Gundam. 

ADV has a way with ruining things though, they paid for that newer BubbleGum Crisis 2040 show, and a couple other things. Ever since they made all that money from the hype-machine of NGE they've been looking for a way to make more, this will be their big ticket. It'll probably blow ass, but the fans will lick it up.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 29, 2006)

Herecy! Why mess with established caracter forms? Oh yeah, cos the kids aren't old enough to remember the originals and big money talks. Arseholes.

On an aside, the new Camero looks damn cool.


----------



## Pauly (Jun 29, 2006)

Well, to be fair Transformers is very 80's, you can't expect the characters to look EXACTLY like they did in G1 (Generation 1). As long as they resemble their old selves, it's cool... and Megatron being a tank is fine by me, as his 'I'm a little gun when I transform' was always a bit lame. The leader of the Decepticons, and the best he can do is turn into a gun someone else has to shoot?!

My concerns are that it will be too Michael Bay, I'm quite sure ILM can make CG Transformers that look amazing though.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jun 29, 2006)

Any idea of the actual plot for this film? Will Unicron be in it for instance? Imagine how they could do him with modern technology and a big budget...


----------



## Pauly (Jun 29, 2006)

No Unicron lol, save that for no3? A semi-origin story set on Earth it seems to be. That would be sick though, since Unicron is planet sized and totally awesome.

http://www.transformersmovie.com/

Counting down to the teaser trailer...


----------



## Chris (Jun 29, 2006)

Unicron w/o Orson Welles voice would be poor though, unless they got say James Earl Jones to do it.

IIRC they ended up killing his head off in one of the later cartoons though. Not that it matters, the way they're bastardizing it anyway.


----------



## Vince (Jun 29, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> THe original is badass, though.
> 
> Plus it has THE BEST theme song EVER.



...and Weird Al's "Dare to Be Stupid" during a climactic battle scene.


----------



## Chris (Jun 29, 2006)

desertdweller said:


> ...and Weird Al's "Dare to Be Stupid" during a climactic battle scene.




...and "You got the touch", which appears in Boogie Nights.


----------



## noodles (Jun 29, 2006)

desertdweller said:


> ...and Weird Al's "Dare to Be Stupid" during a climactic battle scene.



That was when they were fighting the Junkions. Awesome fucking scene.


----------



## Vince (Jun 29, 2006)

If by "awesome" you mean horrible & terrible eye-gouging I want to go deaf this sucks so bad turn it the hell off, then yeah, I agree


----------



## Pauly (Jun 29, 2006)

Chris said:


> Unicron w/o Orson Welles voice would be poor though, unless they got say James Earl Jones to do it.
> 
> IIRC they ended up killing his head off in one of the later cartoons though. Not that it matters, the way they're bastardizing it anyway.



The trouble with TF is that it had about 5 different timelines going on at once, the cartoons, the US comics, the UK comics. Then the Dreamwave comics had their own continuity and timeline...

My other concern with this movie is that it will have too much emphasis on human characters, and thus not really be a true TF movie, the robots are the star characters!


----------



## Toshiro (Jun 29, 2006)

Willing to bet this will have "KITT" syndrome, lots of talking cars and not much else inbetween CGI fight sequences..


----------



## Dive-Baum (Jun 29, 2006)

Chris said:


> ...and "You got the touch", which appears in Boogie Nights.



I was talking to a buddy of mine about that song being in the movie the other day. I recently obtained a copy of the original TF movie and administered it on my laptop. I about shit when I heard that song. It wasn't much better than when Marky Mark did it in the movie. The TF movie was full of bad old hair metal songs. Made it a classic. 

I can't believe Bumblebee is going to be the new Camaro. I think it will be cool though. Yes, it is wrong but the new Camaro is soooo bad ass. I plan on buying one when they come out as I am a HUGE F body fan. Too bad the Firebird is dead. The worst thing I see about this movie is the fact that Optimus usn't going to be a semi. WTF is that about??? You can make Starscream a fighter jet of any sort and honestly thats OK. Like someone said, the orig came out in the 80's and back then the US mainly used F-16's and F-15. Now we use mainly Hornets and Raptors. So that is cool. 

Oh, and by the way...Soundwave's cassetes were Rumble, Ravage, Lazerbeak and one other one I can't remember off the top of my head. So I guess Soundwave will be an IPOD now.


----------



## Chris (Jun 29, 2006)

Megatron is a tank too. 



> So I guess Soundwave will be an IPOD now.


----------



## Shawn (Jun 29, 2006)

Pretty cool site here, brings back alot of memories. -

www.transformerland.com

These were cool too.


----------



## Dive-Baum (Jun 29, 2006)

I actually still have all mine. Not in the best shape in the world but they are still there.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 29, 2006)

I have like 200 transformers. It was awesome when toys r us put the reissues on clearance too, lol, "Was $35, now 10" hahahaha, owned.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jun 29, 2006)

Dive-Baum said:


> Oh, and by the way...Soundwave's cassetes were Rumble, Ravage, Lazerbeak and one other one I can't remember off the top of my head. So I guess Soundwave will be an IPOD now.



The last one was Buzzsaw. IIRC he was just Lazerbeak painted different colours. There was another one called Frenzy who was just a Rumble clone.

Man, we're all showing our age now!


----------



## Pauly (Jun 29, 2006)

Apparently Bumblebee will be an 'old' beat up Camaro, but gets fixed up at some point into the new one. Also, I've seen places where it says Optimus is a semi, and ones where he's a firetruck, and the same for Megatron, Tank vs. Cybertronian Jet. I think a lot of it at this point it speculation, since it's being kept pretty secret for now.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jun 29, 2006)

Weren't there some versions of Megatron where he could turn into about three or four different things?


----------



## Toshiro (Jun 29, 2006)

And here's the other character they borrowed from anime:

http://www.transformerland.com/store/show_item_froogle.php?action=show_item&id=138524

Damn I want that, but for $70 I could import a VF1S Valkyrie that would be 10000000000 times better.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 29, 2006)

Just ftr they changed megatron to the tank because of complaints the gun was too realistic or some shit like that.



distressed_romeo said:


> Weren't there some versions of Megatron where he could turn into about three or four different things?


Nah, those were the triple changers like Astrotrain.



Toshiro said:


> And here's the other character they borrowed from anime:
> 
> http://www.transformerland.com/store/show_item_froogle.php?action=show_item&id=138524
> 
> Damn I want that, but for $70 I could import a VF1S Valkyrie that would be 10000000000 times better.


They were all made by Bandai, why would it be better?


----------



## Toshiro (Jun 29, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> Just ftr they changed megatron to the tank because of complaints the gun was too realistic or some shit like that.
> 
> 
> Nah, those were the triple changers like Astrotrain.
> ...



Because they still manufacture Macross Valks in Japan, and Bandai isn't the only one making them(or the best one in some ppl's opinions)? 

$200, but this sorta owns it: http://www.hlj.com/product/ymt00047


----------



## Pauly (Jun 29, 2006)

distressed_romeo said:


> The last one was Buzzsaw. IIRC he was just Lazerbeak painted different colours. There was another one called Frenzy who was just a Rumble clone.
> 
> Man, we're all showing our age now!



Soundwave's cassettes:

Frenzy - Screamy power (humanoid)
Rumble - Made earthquakes (humanoid)
Laserbeak - Spied on people/interogator (bird thing)
Ravage - Spied on people/saboteur (puma)
Buzzsaw - Spy (similar to Laserbeak as said)
Overkill - Dinosaur thing
Ratbat - Fuel Scout (vampire bat)
Slugfest - Messenger (dinosaur)
Beastbox - Interrogator (ape)
Squaktalk - Translator (bird)

The last 2 combined to form another robot called Squawkbox!

I think that's it! I'm the biggest TF geek ever!

BTW this is a classic example of why the TF movie can't look/be the same things as the original, cassettes are a bit out of date lol. Also, would you really want great big boxy robots?


----------



## Mastodon (Jun 29, 2006)

I already mentioned Soundwave being an mp3 player...

And the original megatron was so damn cool because his action figure was A FREAKING RIFLE WITH AN ACTUAL WORKING SCOPE!

I think the reason they should try to stay more true to the original is because more old school fan boys are going to want to see the movie than new generation kids.


----------



## Chris (Jun 29, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> And here's the other character they borrowed from anime:
> 
> http://www.transformerland.com/store/show_item_froogle.php?action=show_item&id=138524
> 
> Damn I want that, but for $70 I could import a VF1S Valkyrie that would be 10000000000 times better.



I think my brother still has that in the original box.


----------



## Mykie (Jun 29, 2006)

That would be funny if Soundwave turned out to be an IPOD and all those cassettes turned out to be IPOD accessories you buy at Best Buy.


----------



## Pauly (Jun 29, 2006)

I will be happy as long as I can look at a character and know what TF they are, they have the cool transforming sound, and they have fights and blow shit up on a large scale.


----------



## Dive-Baum (Jun 29, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> And here's the other character they borrowed from anime:
> 
> http://www.transformerland.com/store/show_item_froogle.php?action=show_item&id=138524
> 
> Damn I want that, but for $70 I could import a VF1S Valkyrie that would be 10000000000 times better.



Skyfire (My personal fav) wasn't the only one. There was another one. He was a lazer gun...I actually had the Jap version..he was a bad ass in the cartoon. I don't remember his name though. Shockwave maybe??

Man, there's nothing like a good TF discussion to bring out the geek in some hardcore metal heads huh?


----------



## Chris (Jun 29, 2006)

Dive-Baum said:


> Skyfire (My personal fav) wasn't the only one. There was another one. He was a lazer gun...I actually had the Jap version..he was a bad ass in the cartoon. I don't remember his name though. Shockwave maybe??
> 
> Man, there's nothing like a good TF discussion to bring out the geek in some hardcore metal heads huh?



I had that thing like 5 different times because it was so poorly made that my friends and I kept breaking it.


----------



## Rick (Jun 29, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> I'm going to laugh very hard if the original animated movie turns out to be better than this multi million dollar piece though.
> 
> That movie was very emotional.
> 
> Seeing the autobots getting their shit completely ruined in that spaceship? Man I imagine that would be very sad for all the kids watching who grew up with them.



Dude, I cried when Optimus Prime died. Man, last week was tough for me.  

This movie is either really gonna suck or kick some serious ass.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 29, 2006)

Chris said:


> I had that thing like 5 different times because it was so poorly made that my friends and I kept breaking it.


lol yeah it was made for some ripoff company too, lol.

Speaking of the Macross one, the Masterpiece Primes kick ass.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 29, 2006)

distressed_romeo said:


> Weren't there some versions of Megatron where he could turn into about three or four different things?


 
Megatron was "reborn" as Galvatron who could be a robot, a laser rifle and some kinda strange gun platform thing. I have the toy of him in the loft somewhere, along with a lot of the others.


----------



## Pauly (Jun 29, 2006)

Old Meggers was a tank in his Cybertronian form, before Teletran 1 went and decided in his Earth form he should be gun. See Transformers Armada.

Also, Galvatron had the gayest voice ever in the cartoon series, his film voice was w1n, but then again it was Leonard Nimoy.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 29, 2006)

Spock FTW, that movie did have kick ass voice actors in it.


----------



## Mastodon (Jun 29, 2006)

I think we can all agree that Soundwave had the coolest voice.

I like ThunderCracker's voice too.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 29, 2006)

Thundercracker was awesome, lol. \m/


----------



## Rick (Jun 29, 2006)

I loved the Family Guy where they had Soundwave as Peter's co-worker.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 30, 2006)

Somebody posted about this thing over at the ESP forum and I put up:


D-EJ915 said:


> The original kicked so much ass that it was unbelievable, I saw it another 50 times just to make sure.


And that is so true, lol.


----------



## Rick (Jun 30, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> Somebody posted about this thing over at the ESP forum and I put up:
> 
> And that is so true, lol.



They showed it at a local theater here recently and in the intro, the "narrator" says, "It is the year 2005(I think)." Everyone in the theater erupted in laughter.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 30, 2006)

Hahahaha, they are super-stealthy, though.


----------



## Pauly (Jul 1, 2006)

The teaser trailer is out... kinda shit, lol.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 1, 2006)

Yeah it sucked, but the movie preview site is cool, lol...too bad everything in the menu says "Coming Soon!" haha.


----------



## Mastodon (Jul 1, 2006)

Awesome! Now I know that the movie is based on a stupid pseudo-fact.


----------



## Shannon (Jul 1, 2006)

Link to the trailer?


----------



## Mykie (Jul 2, 2006)

http://www.transformersmovie.com/


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 2, 2006)

http://www.transformersmovie.com/

damnit, beat by a second...


----------



## Shannon (Jul 2, 2006)

Well, that was vague as hell. Looks like "Armageddon 2: The Invasion."


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 2, 2006)

yeah it was pretty retarded


----------



## Pauly (Jul 2, 2006)

Notice how Michael Bay's name is nearly bigger than the Transformers title.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 2, 2006)

I don't even know who the fuck this michael bay douchebag is.


----------



## Toshiro (Jul 2, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> I don't even know who the fuck this michael bay douchebag is.



http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000881/


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 2, 2006)

That's a trailer for Transformers? It sucks!


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 2, 2006)

Wow, this is gay. I just saw this thread for the first time. Lame beyond words. The 1980s Transformers movie is all I need.

"Why does Michael Bay get to keep on making movies? ..because Pearl Harbor sucked, but only a little more than I love you...."

Why does htis movie come off all serious and shit. Transformers is supposed to be light-hearted and cheesy damnit. Megatron better not be a pussy. Fuck this disgrace.

What's next, a GI Joe movie where Cobra Commander is played by Josh Hartnett? Booooooo.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 2, 2006)

Josh Hartnett is cobra commander? WTF that guy had the weirdest voice ever, Josh H can never fulfill that duty.

As for the new TF movie, I'll watch it in theaters...because it's Transformers but I dunno about it after that much, that preview sucked ass.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 2, 2006)

God, that trailer doesn't really sell the film...it could be about anything...


----------



## Pauly (Jul 2, 2006)

Well, I'll give it a chance since it's not out until the 4th of July next year, teasers are - after all - not meant to show you much.

Dreamwave Transformers G1 comics for the w1n, pity they went bust just as it was getting interesting!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 2, 2006)

The original english comics were pretty cool, I think I have like 2 of 'em around here somewhere, lol.


----------

